# Raw confusion



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of switching to Raw diet for my pup because he doesn't seem to do well with his kibble (Plus his gas is terrible).

I have a few concerns though (these might have been covered somewhere on this forum, but It's hard to look through so much content!)

I read that you should feed puppies 10% of their weight and adults 2-5% of their weight.

But I also heard that (where dog kibble is concerned) that for Large breed puppies you shouldn't go over 27% protein. Raw diets are pretty much ALL protein aren't they?

Can someone please help me out with how much is too much and what's appropriate proportions to feed. I understand the Ratios between RMB and such, but how much according to age and weight is what I don't fully understand. He's almost 6 months old and 45-50lbs now.

Just want the best for my pup, and you guys have been great at helping me out, so I figured I'd pose my questions here. ^_^


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

When I switched Inara to RAW I put her on 2% of her EXPECTED body weight, although you can do anywhere from 2-3 depending on the dog, you just have to watch them and adjust it accordingly. So it's 2% of 75 pounds, fed everyday. You can feed them this formula from day one since puppies need more as they grow, and the amount they need tapers off as they mature. It isn't the protein you have to watch out for with large breeds so much, from what I understand, it's the calcium. If you feed your dog a balanced RMB/MM/OM diet, with veggies if you choose, the calcium shouldn't be a concern, since it's adjusted to their specific expected weight. GL going RAW!!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out rawdogranch.com as a starting point. 

I know that there is a LOT of information on the raw forum but it would be extremely beneficially for you to read through it (at least those posts that relate to puppies) and then come back with any questions that you have.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

The puppy pages are not up on Rawdogranch, and I still have some questions. Is it better to feed a pup 10% of their current body weight or 2-3 % of their expected weight? If It is a percent of current body weight, how can I be sure that they are not gaining too fast? Just by look (ex. ribs showing or not etc.)? Sorry if this has been covered before, but I have been probably reading TOO much and the more I read the harder I'm making it I think!









Thanks for any insight anyone can provide for me!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

First off, read these:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1186208&page=9#Post1186208 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1149983&page=14#Post1149983 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1092425&page=27#Post1092425 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1087407&page=28#Post1087407 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1050588&page=29#Post1050588 

This is what I meant before when I said to check through the forum. At least two of those deal with raw amounts for puppies, so that should help immensely!

A raw diet is a much safer diet for large breed puppies because it promotes slower growth (don't ask me how, this is just what I've read!) Puppies can be tricky on raw because you will constantly be adjusting the percentage you feed, esp. when they hit their growth spurts! The only way to tell if you are feeding your dog too little or too much is by looking and feeling: you should be able to feel the ribs easily but not see them. Check the puppies body once a week and adjust as you think is necessary. 

How old is your puppy, by the way?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

The pup is seven weeks and I will be bringing her home soon! Thanks for the threads... I was getting bogged down and this will help.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, tiny baby!!







You have to post pictures! When you're reading then threads also look for the name of the supplement Lauri recommends. I think with a puppy that young you don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't decided if I will feed the kibble the breeder is feeding for a week or two or jump right in. I have a couple of days to decide.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, some people jump right in... others allow the pup to transition emotional before changing absolutely _everything_ it has known up until this point. I guess it's really up to you!


----------

